# Spangle and whiteface are home!



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

well my babies are home!
i am beyond happy!!!:blink:
feeling like i am in a dream... a spangle.... a spangle whiteface cinnamon pied 
i simply can not believe that i found one in a pet shop!
and i only paid $150 for the 2!!!
the guy wanted to sell them for $95 each
and i am paying $105 in the morning for my dna testing.... granted i will get a third of that back, as 2 of the 6 tests are my friends tiels....
(man im distracted, there is like a 4 pixel sized spider climbing around on my screen :blink
i have prety much decided i am calling the whiteface normal guy Onyx...
anyway, without further ado...
a no flash pikkie of the new babies (not that Onyx is young )
.... uh, dont mind the pikkies in the background, they are really old things i did in school when i was 14...









w\ flash... Onyx









w\ flash... spangle baby(not sure of a name...)


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

congrats on the two new tiels they are gorgeous


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

May i ask what the Spangle means for a tiel? i know for the budgie it makes the wing pattern oppisite of a normal but for a tiel?? or is it the same as a pearl?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are so cute  You must be having alot of fun with them


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They're both beautiful!! I love the name Onyx for the grey.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute babies. I like the name Onyx. My friend owns a business named Onyx..


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Teehee. I think you have 2 new beautiful tiels on your hands!


----------



## Steph (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh wow, they are beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

birdieness said:


> May i ask what the Spangle means for a tiel? i know for the budgie it makes the wing pattern oppisite of a normal but for a tiel?? or is it the same as a pearl?


well a spangle in a tiel is an uneven mottled patterning in the cover colour (grey,cinnamon,silver etc) but not in the base colour (yellow and white)
the mottled patterning is due to each feather having an uneven amount and pattern of the cover colour...

so because my baby is a whiteface cinnamon pied spangle...
the cover colour that is not covered by a pied patch (the cinnamon)
is completely uneven...
in some places it is a dark cinnamon, and some are very light...
when i did the dna test on the spangle this morning, 2 feathers came out... one was dark cinnamon on one side of the quill bit, and light on the other, and the other feather was the same light colour but a medium cinnamon colour on the other side...
pearl is an even crescent patterning on each feather...
pied is patches of solid colour feathers...
so i guess thats the difference... spangle has uneven patches on each feather









i can not believe i found a spangle....
i am still in a dream state...
and yes, i love Onyx, i hope that i may be able to get him friendly!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats!! They are so beautiful. The name Onyx really suits him.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

The explanation of a Spangle, sounds complex to me!! LOL!! 
Glad you found one, and the name Onyx is great!
Just got to think of a name for the other one


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah i am sending the dna off in 2/3 days...
so i will wait to find out what sex they are before any more names...
i introduced Onyx and the spangle to millet yesterday... heres a pik









what?... i can eat it...???? are you serious???


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hehe, how cute!! My guys won't eat that type of millet really, they are a bit scared of it.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Mine don't have that type either, the one I give them is closer together!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is a cute photo


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

lol, they get yellow millet (the type that comes in the tight sprays) and french millet... the type you see in the pikkie, light coloured loose(broom) spray...
my guys enjoy both types of millet, at first some were scared of both or one type of millet, but once they realised everyone was eating it, they all love it...

i am toooo excited about the dna...
everyone has been checked by the vet now, and they are all clean!
so the 2 wild babies (Onyx and the spangle) still dont live with the others, as i dont want to have the untame babies around my well behaved children! but i dont need to quarantine them anymore... so i brought the untame babies out to mingle for a short time with supervision!
so with that said... here are my set up photos of all my children together...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Even with a vet visit and every exam done you're still taking a chance by skipping out on quarantine, esspecially since you've got so many birds all in one room. I would hate for your flock to end up ill just because of one wrong move. Just my thoughts.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

well we have done blood tests, physical examinations and stool samples on more than one occasion...
and they all came from the same 2 sources, from one source the birds had a vitamin A deficiency from an all seed diet, and apart from that they have been clean on every test taken...
so i appriciate your concern Babyluv! its always good for us to be looking out for one another, but i am incredibly confident that my vet would not steer me wrong!
this is my trusted vet! (not the emergency one i went to with Queen )


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> well we have done blood tests, physical examinations and stool samples on more than one occasion...
> and they all came from the same 2 sources, from one source the birds had a vitamin A deficiency from an all seed diet, and apart from that they have been clean on every test taken...
> so i appriciate your concern Babyluv! its always good for us to be looking out for one another, but i am incredibly confident that my vet would not steer me wrong!
> this is my trusted vet! (not the emergency one i went to with Queen )


 Your vet's lab works fast...Anyway, hope all goes well.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

i took all the birds to the vet before they even came home 
as soon as i decided i wanted them (or maybe wanted them) i got them checked out...
no point me buying a sick bird!
i had another pet shop with tiels that i ruled out after testing positive to worms!
as much as i could treat them, i was not going to knowingly buy a sick bird!

i am friends with all the pet shop owners and i usually do the vet checks and quarantine in the shops (at least the budgies were quarantined there, but they were mostly sick rescue birds when i got them)
the tiels i put on hold, and took them to the vet straight away, the pet shop owners knew that i would at least tell them of the sickness if they had one, so they had no problems with me taking the birds to the vet (as long as i paid for it!)
once the birds were given their first vet 'thumbs up' i paid for them, and put them on hold for another week... then they get another vet check and come home to quarantine, usually 3 days later i know of results, and the vet advises me of weather i can put them together or not!

(so really they are not that quick  i just do the testing early!)


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> i took all the birds to the vet before they even came home
> as soon as i decided i wanted them (or maybe wanted them) i got them checked out...
> no point me buying a sick bird!
> i had another pet shop with tiels that i ruled out after testing positive to worms!
> ...



ok- that's a very in deepth explanation there...:blink: An expensive one too. <_<Moving right along.....when do you expect to get the dna test results back?


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

lol, yeah very expensive!
i have been working overtime to pay for it all!
if i was just getting any random tiel i would have got one that was sick and 'rescued' it...
but i had to get certain colour mutations, so i opted for the easy way and got healthy birds...

yeah its a public holiday here... monday is Australia day, so i cant even post it till tuesday.. but i am going to send it express post and i get the results 2 working days from when they receive it... so i am hoping for friday! but it could be the next monday/tuesday


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

You will have to post, us what the results are when you get them


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

oh dont worry... i will!


----------

